# Trout fishing near Durango Co. ?



## ss mudminnow

I am going to Durango Co. last week in June and want to try my hand at some fly fishing for trout, never done it before, but i do have fishing skills from fishing the salt, anyone know of a place to go near there where there will be someone to show me how to cast one of those things so i wont look like an idiot, maybe a good guide service or something, just one of the things on my bucket list. ??? Thanks


----------



## TroutAle87

http://www.durango.com/durango_fishing.asp


----------



## TroutAle87

Go to the dudes youtube page and send him a PM. He'll probably give you some tips from around there.


----------



## bigfly55

Just moved back last fall from 7+ years 2 hours nw of Dango. Cannot recommend Duranglers enough. They have been there forever. Might as well fish the Juan if you are in that area. Arguably one of the top 10 rivers in the world and only 45mins away. Most of the rivers could still be a little high, but i don't even know how snowpack ended up for the year. If you do the San Juan, I would also recommend doing a float instead of a wade. It's not a long float, but you will more than likely catch more fish that way. Also, the guide will have all of the equipment if you do not have it already. Corky (one of duranglers guides) is a fellow Texan, whom also guides bowhunting in TX,CO, and NM, if you are into that kind of string and feathers also.


----------



## Meadowlark

If at all possible, take the drive down to below the Nav. dam and fish the San Juan river. Some really great trout fishing there. As mentioned Duranglers is good and also Born and Raised is good for guide services. Its worth the trouble to go there and experience that trout fishing.


----------



## ss mudminnow

Hey Thanks Guys, i will look into these places, cant wait to try it.


----------



## Salty Dog

I spent a week between Durango and Silverton the summer before last. The folks at Duranglers were nice and were helpful. It is a nice shop and worth stopping in even if the traffic and parking are a nightmare.

There is really good access on the Animas thru town. I just fished on my own and I did pretty well with rainbows up to 18" though most were closer to 12". I fished a bunch on the south side of town. 

If you have time and want to do some smaller water stuff there are a couple of places between Durango and Silverton that you can fish. I found some cutthroats in a little creek up there off a little forrest service rd. You turn off the Durango Silverton HWY onto Lime Creek Rd and follow that to the bottom. Beautiful little stream with super, super spooky fish. Then up around Silverton there were a bunch of beaver ponds that my kids had a blast catching small trout in. If you get the chance go rent a jeep in Silverton and do the Alpine Loop. It is worth the price, I promise you. And take your fly rod. There are several places to slip in a little fishing here and there along the way. From alpine lakes to streams. Stop in Lake City and have a chicken fried steak at Southern Vittles. Very good food and the owners are from Texas. When we were there they had Dublin Dr. Pepper even.

If you take your own gear a 9' #4 or #5 is ideal for the bigger waters of the Animas and San Juan. A shorter 7.5-8' #3 is ideal for the small waters.

Don't be scared to strike out on your own. It isn't rocket science. Hire a guide for a day and then DIY some too. I fished around Durango, Silverton, Lake City, Ouray, Gunnison, Almont, Crested Butte and Taylor Park. All unguided. I caught fish everywhere I went. We were in Colorado about 3 weeks total and I fished every day we were there. Beautiful country. I love the San Juans and will be back as often as I can.


----------



## THE JAMMER

Roger that on Duranglers. I used to live in Albuquerque from 1981-1991, and fished that area a bunch. Duranglers again have been there forever, and probably know the fishery better than anyone. I think they even guide on the upper Rio Grande over near my cabin just below Creede.

I mean you have the Animas, Dolores, San Juan, and the Rio Grande to fish, and some great guides. What's not to like???

As I remember the Dolores used to be a very technical river, and the SAn Juan, which i used to fish every month for years is amazing: size 4-6 wooly buggers and rabbit leeches in the morning, to 20-22 midges later in the day. Join the 20-20 club there: 20" fish on a size 20 fly.

Have fun.


----------



## ss mudminnow

Cool, thanks for the info, i will definitely check those places out, i am probably going to just buy me an academy special, fly rod and reel to take with me, dont want to drop the big bucks just yet for a top of the line rig. I was up there with some friends 2 yrs. ago and didnt do any fishing and it was killin me, so i swore next time i went i was gonna drive up and take all my toys with me, i was thinking about towing my own jeep up there but i think for the price of a rental it aint worth it, i think last time i only paid about 100.00 for a day. I'm gonna have to write all this down so i can remember it, woolyboogers,leaches,midges,chicken fried steak,beer, thanks again guys.


----------



## Jetpadge

Meadowlark said:


> If at all possible, take the drive down to below the Nav. dam and fish the San Juan river. Some really great trout fishing there. As mentioned Duranglers is good and also Born and Raised is good for guide services. Its worth the trouble to go there and experience that trout fishing.


X2, The San Juan river was my first fresh water fly fishing trip 20 years ago. I caught 28 trout my first day as a beginner. That being said, there is more trout in the first mile below the Navajo reservoir dam than any other body of water in North America. It's catch and release, (best way IMO) but you can almost walk across the river on the back's of trout. It's a must do if you are headed to Durango.


----------



## THE JAMMER

As far as you fishing gear, check out Fishing Tackle Unlimited. They have some great combos (4 piece rod, reel, line, backing, case) for some great prices. I got one of these for my kid several years, and many trout ago.

Talk to Andy, and tell him Chip says hi.


----------



## ss mudminnow

How cold is the water near the end of june ? do you need waders or is it warm enough to go without them, like just jeans and tennis shoes maybe ?


----------



## bigfly55

tennis shoes = bad idea on about any of the rivers up there. Slick enough with felt and quite a few use studded soles also. Especially on the Juan. Fishing the creeks with a lot of walking between holes, you may not need waders, but that water is cold.


----------



## Jetpadge

ss mudminnow said:


> How cold is the water near the end of june ? do you need waders or is it warm enough to go without them, like just jeans and tennis shoes maybe ?


Unless you are a REAL man, you had better wear wadders. I was there in late June and the water was too cold for me in shorts. Do not use tennis shoes, make sure you have felt bottom wadding boots. If you try tennis shoes, i promise you will bust your butt on the slick rocks, and then you will see how cold that water is. We used #20 WD40's with a 12 to 14 inch #5 tippit trailer with a #22 black nymph. Add just 1 split shot above the rig, and get after it.

You are gonna have a blast.


----------



## THE JAMMER

_*We used #20 WD40's with a 12 to 14 inch #5 tippit trailer with a #22 black nymph. Add just 1 split shot above the rig, and get after it. 
*_
_Jetpadge has been there done that. Good suggestion. Waders for sure. The temp at the SAn Juan is basically about the same year round in that it is a tail water fishery. Water comes into the river from the bottom of the ****. Too cold for wet wading for me. I'll do that on the upper Rio Grande in July, but not the Juan.
_


----------



## ss mudminnow

Jetpadge said:


> Unless you are a REAL man, you had better wear wadders. I was there in late June and the water was too cold for me in shorts. Do not use tennis shoes, make sure you have felt bottom wadding boots. If you try tennis shoes, i promise you will bust your butt on the slick rocks, and then you will see how cold that water is. We used #20 WD40's with a 12 to 14 inch #5 tippit trailer with a #22 black nymph. Add just 1 split shot above the rig, and get after it.
> 
> You are gonna have a blast.


LOL !! yeah i dont need to be bustin my butt, done that enough in my life time, Thanks for the info.


----------



## Salty Dog

Felt soles are quickly becoming a thing of the past. Look for the new Vibram soled wading shoes. Felt soled shoes are not allowed on some waters and will be banned from more in the future. 

As far as wading wet it is not a problem in the summertime so long as the water is knee deep or less in most of the places you will fish. You don't want to be dipping the jewels in a cold, hard running river. When I fish smaller streams I often leave the waders behind and just wear my wading shoes.


----------



## ss mudminnow

Thats good info Salty, i will check them vibrams out also, thanks, yeah i sure dont want to get the jewels in that cold water they is already less than a karat, dont needm no smaller, lol


----------



## michaelp936

*San Juan River below Navajo Dam*

I make an annual trip to the San Juan from south Texas. While I fish throughout the western states...CA, ID, MT, WY, CO, etc.....I can only echo what others have said. There are more fish per linear mile in this tailwater than any other in the western U.S. It is a blast and you will catch fish. It's almost 'blind squirrel....' fishing. It's about an hours drive from Durango, but well worth the minimal effort it takes to get there.

Go by Fisheads (Orvis-endorsed lodging and guides, but they are very accommodating.....also, great food in the restaurant!) at Navajo Dam and ask the folks at the store what they're biting. Then, head upriver and fish the Texas Hole just below the dam....folks in the store can tell you where to park and walk to get to the fishing.

Good luck and have fun wherever you end up.


----------



## jerkyourcroaker

We have house out by Lemon Reservoir in Durango and I have fished out there every summer for the last seven years. I was out in April to kick around a little bit but didnt get to fish. I will be back two more times before the summer ends. I'll give you my normal game plan. I'm not the most experienced Flyfisher in the world so it should work for you too. 

I would recommend buying or borrowing an inexpensive four weight rod. Get yourself a decent floating weight forward line and some 9' 5x tapered leader. Buy a dozen elk hair caddis, some royal trudes maybe a hopper or two and some bead head pheasant tail nymphs. 

As much as I like the Juan, when you travel to Durango it's hard to pass up the creeks and rivers close to town. Fishing the Animas in late June will be a challenge. The fish will be spooky,the rafters abundant and it can be frustrating. There are some quality fish in the animas but into the summer they get lock jaw. Snow pack was light and ran off early this year so flows will be good in late June. Normally, they might be a little high. You can fish Williams creek north of town on 550, just park and walk in adjacent to the mountain bike trail. If you like to hike, fish Vallecito Creek north of the Vallecito campground. You have to hike about a mile and a half in befor the trail gets down by the creek but the views and the fishing can be incredible - one of my favorites. East of Bayfield is access to the Piedra. A freestone river with some solid browns in it. Easy to access, not a long hike to the river, fishing can be very good. 

You will need waders and wading boots. It will be too cold to wet wade unless you stick with the creeks. The water will be just above fifty in the morning and that will hurt you in your tender spots. 

I fish with a guy from Duranglers every year, his name is Spencer Schreiber. Great guide and has gotten to be a food friend. My wife went to HS with Corky Corcoran, mentioned above, and he's very good too. Stop by the shop to buy your license and some flies and they will point you in the right direction. Take a half day trp with one of their guides and they'll show you how to get it done and where to go. 

PM me if you have any questions about where to stays what to do where to eat etc. I know a little about the area and would be happy to help. You'll enjoy your trip.


----------



## ss mudminnow

Hey thanks for the extra info Mike and JYC i will keep it in mind.


----------



## zparkertx

bigfly55 said:


> Just moved back last fall from 7+ years 2 hours nw of Dango. Cannot recommend Duranglers enough. They have been there forever. Might as well fish the Juan if you are in that area. Arguably one of the top 10 rivers in the world and only 45mins away. Most of the rivers could still be a little high, but i don't even know how snowpack ended up for the year. If you do the San Juan, I would also recommend doing a float instead of a wade. It's not a long float, but you will more than likely catch more fish that way. Also, the guide will have all of the equipment if you do not have it already. Corky (one of duranglers guides) is a fellow Texan, whom also guides bowhunting in TX,CO, and NM, if you are into that kind of string and feathers also.


x2 I just moved back from Ridgway on the N side of the passes from Durango. It's a couple hr drive but well worth it. Check out Rigs in Ridgway http://fishrigs.com/. They will do wade trips w u in various places around the San Juans and Float trips down the Gunnison. I recommend the float trip. The fishing up there is better than down in Durango.


----------



## zparkertx

Maybe its just me but depending on where you fish I don't think u need the waders. I take my wade boots and booties...felt soled chola's $75 and work great. use them in the mts and down here on the bays. Its dang hot up there right now, more so than usual and they didn't have much snow over the winter reducing the spring run off. So waders might get pretty dang hot. Let the outfitter tell you but I've done it in tennis shoes and shorts plenty.


----------

